# Wanted: Florida Beach April 8-12, 2015 sleep 5more



## Afulgenzi (Apr 4, 2015)

We are looking for a rental on the beach. We are visiting relatives in the keys and would like to stay at a beach resort before flying out of Orlando. Open to either coast south of Orlando.


----------

